

Automatic disambiguation of English puns [pdf] - franzpeterstein
https://www.ukp.tu-darmstadt.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Group_UKP/publikationen/2015/2015_Miller_Disambiguation_of_English_puns.pdf

======
foxhedgehog
I wonder how something like this might process ambiguous phrases or metaphors,
for instance, this passage in _Macbeth_ :

    
    
        There's husbandry in heaven;. Their candles are all out.
    

Because the word "out" can take on two meanings, and because "husbandry"
refers both to putting out candles before bedtime and keeping a well-lit
house, the sentence is a metaphor that means its own opposite at the same
time. Compare:

1\. "There's husbandry in heaven, the stars are all out on display."

2\. "There's husbandry in heaven, the stars are all snuffed out."

